# Bodengrund ?



## Andyhh69 (16. März 2008)

Hallo an alle, ich habe eine frage und zwar habe ich ein kleines teichbecken 260l, was ich nun bald bepflanzen möchte.was für einen bodengrund sollte ich bei dem teich nehmen, ich habe die unterschiedlichen wasserzonen erst mal mit kies befüllt(kleine schicht 2-4 cm) aber ich denke das für die pflanzen ja ein etwas nährstoffreicher bodengrund sein sollte, was der kies bestimmt nicht mitbringt.

Gruß
Andy

PSch wohne an der donau...kann ich von dem sand etwas nehmen, oder es nur beim kies belassen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund*

Hi Andy,

:willkommen bei uns Teich:crazy . Schön, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast, denn: "_Hier werden Sie geholfen_"  

Zu Deiner Frage gibt es im Forum schon sehr, sehr viele Beiträge, die Du Dir  über die Suchfunktion mit dem Suchwort "Substrat" einmal anschauen kannst. Dort findest Du mit Sicherheit eine Antwort auf Deine Frage. Ferner gibt es eine extra Rubrik, wo Du zu vielen relevanten Themen Fachbeiträge findest.
Nur ganz kurz zu Deiner Frage: Sand als Substrat wäre völlig okay, aber alles zu wiederholen, was hier im Forum dazu schon geschrieben wurde, würde den Beitrag mindestens 10 Seiten lang machen ...   

Ansonsten, da wir hier gar nicht neugierig sind  , darfst Du zur Veranschaulichung ruhig ein paar Bilder von Deiner Wasseroase einstellen.

Wir wünschen Dir viel Spass hier in unserem Forum und wenn Du Fragen hast, die nach der Suche mit der Suchfunktion für Dich ungeklärt bleiben ... immer her damit.


----------



## Andyhh69 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund*

mal schauen ob es geklappt hat mit dem bild...also so sieht er bis heut aus, würde mich gegen verbesserungstps sehr feuen...bin totaler noob auf dem teichgebiet bis jetzt :__ nase


----------



## fleur (16. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund*

Hi Andy,

auch von mir herzlich :Willkommen2 bei den Teich :crazy :crazy 

nachdem ich mich meinem Vorredner Ludwig angeschlossen habe bzgl. Substrat,

hier meine bescheidenen Vorschläge:

- gesamte Teichumrandung aufgelockert mit Steinen, Kies in verschiedenen Größen  gestalten (evt. ein paar Findlinge, wenn's gefällt)
- breiterer Randbereich mit fließendem Übergang zu Rasen/Büschen/Blumen
- Gartenerde weg vom Teichrand: Gefahr bei heftigem Regen, daß die Erde (= Nährstoffe) einschwemmt 
- in Südrichtung (Hauptsonneneinstrahlungsrichtung) Gräser o.Ä. wegen Schattenspende d.h. gegen Wasserüberwärmung/Verdunstung pflanzen

ansonsten:
viel Spaß mit Deinem Teich, beim Stöbern und beim Forum-Frage-Antwortspiel


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (16. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Bild:

Eine Abschattung des Teiches, wie von Fleur vorgeschlagen, wäre bei Deiner Teichgrösse sicherlich wichtig. Wenn wir die Schattenrichtung richtig deuten, dürfte aber das Pflanzen von Gräsern wegen der Nähe zum Zaun etwas schwierig werden. Vielleicht könntest Du am Zaun eine Art Sonnensegel aus Stoff, oder eine Schilfmatte befestigen. 

Auf der -im Bild- hinteren Seite geht der Steinwall bis in den Teich hinein, was den Teich optisch ziemlich verkleinert. Hier würde eine etwas niedrigere Randgestaltung vielleicht Abhilfe schaffen können. Dies ist aber, zugegeben, alles Geschmackssache.

Desweiteren noch ein paar Fragen: Betreibst Du irgendeine Filteranlage? Welche Pflanzen hast Du für den Teich geplant? Oder auch: hast Du evtl. vor dort Fische einzusetzen  ? Falls ja, überlege Dir das bitte noch einmal, der Teich ist dafür eigentlich viel zu klein. "Leben" findet sich dort von alleine ein. __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven, __ Frösche etc.


----------



## Andyhh69 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Guten morgen,also danke erst mal für die tips.ich werde die vordere zone(vom bild aus gesehen da wo die erde ist, etwas vergrößern und am teichrand die erde etwas wegnehmen und mit kies auffüllen.für den schatten hatte ich vor an der zaunseite __ schilf zu pflanzen, da bräucht ich von euch vielleicht noch mal ein tip über die schilfsorte, es sollte sich nicht zu rasend in alle richtungen ausbreiten, ich habe in meinem gaten schon schilf der wird aber gute 3-4 meter hoch und vermehrt sich rasen so das ich jeden herbst viel ausstechen muss.und so hoher schilf passt auch nicht zum verhältnis des teiches.ansonsten möchte ich den teich schon reich bepflanzen nur weiss ich nicht welche ich in die ganz flache zone pflanzen soll und am teichrand wo ich dann denkies auffüllen werde hab ich auch noch keine ahnung was ich da pflanzen kann, ich möchte ja das der rand vom becken irgendwann bedeckt ist.fische-----ja ich hatte vor 2-3 goldfischlies rein zu setzen, aber auch nur weil ich die kleinen problemlos zu hause über winter lassen kann.

viele liebe grüße
Andy

PS:filteranlage habe ich nur einen kleinen mit solar betrieben da wir in der gartenanlage keinen dauerstrom an den gärten haben.


----------



## fleur (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Hi Andy,

Ludwigs Beobachtung stimmt, nach der Schattenbildung zu beurteilen verläuft der Zaun etwa in Ost-West-Richtung. 
D.h. von Zaun=Nachbar=Südseite immer Sonne !

Daher ein Vorschlag:
rechts und links *vom Teich in größerer Entfernung höhere Gräser/ Schilf *(Gartenbambus, Chinaschilf, Zebragras, __ Pampasgras, u.s.w.), 
damit die Größenverhältnisse passen und die hohen Pflanzen den recht kleinen Teich *nicht optisch "erdrücken"* wenn sie zu nah gepflanzt werden 

du kannst die ganze Anlage zusätzlich wirklich schön mit einem Sonnensegel kombinieren (Nachteil: Auf- und Abbauen)
und auch eine Schilfrohrmatte am Zaun, eingefasst von Gräsern/Schilf könnte sich gut machen

Schau doch mal unter Nymphaion=Werner oder Naturaga..t (ohne Werbung betreiben zu wollen), aber dort gibt's viele Infos und Werner beantwortet dir auch gerne alle Pflanzenfragen

im Forumlexikon hast du ja sicher schon nachgesehen (oder etwa nicht ????)

Alles Geschmackfrage, aber Pflanzen nie nur wegen der Optik auswählen.

Ganz nebenbei:
wie wär's eigentlich, wenn du wegen besagter Problematik und zur besseren Teichrandgestaltung 
nochmal den Spaten schwingst  *oh je !!! *und die Teichschale versetzt

liebe Grüße
Carin


----------



## Andyhh69 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Hi carin............bevor ich deinen beitrag gelesen habe, kam mein spaten bei ca.5 grad aussentemp. zum einsatz  ... ich werde dazu noch mal nen foto reinsetzen aber erst morgen 

liebe grüße
andy


----------



## Frank (23. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

  Andy,

auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches :Willkommen2 .

Gibt es ein paar Neuigkeiten bzw. neue Bilder vom umgestalteten Teich?


----------



## Andyhh69 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Hi Leutz,war jetzt para Tage nicht da, ich werde nacher mal  Bilder reinstellen wie er jetzt ausschaut, ist aber noch eine kleine Baustelle.Viele Grüße aus Bayern Andi


----------



## Andyhh69 (24. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

So war eben mal im Garten und habe Fotos gemacht, wie ihr seht habe ich die Zone zum Zaun um ca 60cm erweitert...mehr geht nicht, dort werde ich als Schattenschutz Bambus pflanzen (horstig wachsend).die vordere Fläche werd ich heute, da echt wieder schönes warmes Wetter ist mit Erde befüllen,mit Kies warte ich bis ich ende nächster Woche meine Pflanzen bekomme.Das bräunliche Wasser kommt daher das ich nachträglich noch ein Sand/Lehm gemisch eingefügt habe, ich hoffe das sich es legt und das Wasser irgendwann klarer wird.Schönen Oster Monatg Euch noch ......Gruß Andi


----------



## fleur (25. März 2008)

*AW: Bodengrund ?*

Hallo Andi,

ganz schön gut, dein kostenloses "Muckitraining" und das bei den Temperaturen  

Jetzt kriegt das Ganze langsam "a G'sicht", wie man bei uns sagt.
Bin schon auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt

bitte mit Bildern  

schöne Restwoche und
beste Grüße aus munich-chaos-city
Carin


----------

